# تفاصيل عن تنفيذ المسبح بالصور مع الرسوم التنفيذيه .........



## هادي المهندس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


تنفيذ مسبح كبير وصغير بالصور المرفقه من تسليح وصب اتمنى ان تستفادوا منه فقد تم تنفيذه لبرج سكني وتجاري 52 طابق وتم تنفيذه في طابق النادي الرياضي الصحي اي فوق البارك وانظروا الى عازل المياه عن المفصل لان تم صب الارضيه وبعدها الجدران لذا تم وضع الفاصل بينهما .....


مع تحياتي​


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*تكمله الصور والرسوم..........*

السلام عليكم

في المرفقات تكمله الصور والرسوم التوضيحيه للمسبح ........



مع تحياتي


----------



## sasaegy (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وكل عام والامة العربيه في محبة وسلام


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .. تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## إسلام علي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ربّي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !!
مسبح دا ولا كوبري ؟!!

ما هذا أستاذي هادي ؟؟؟

الحديد كثير جداً , هل من توضيح للسبب ؟؟


----------



## حمزهههههه (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر بس يا ريت ترفق ملف تشرح فيه كيفيه التسليح وكده


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شادي يس (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود


----------



## A.Bozan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الررررررائع​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حياك الله


----------



## عادل ج (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال محمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## b_nouri (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا 

بالتوفيق


----------



## هادي المهندس (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_*السلام عليكم

كما هو واضح ان التسليح يبدو كثير لكن هذا تصميم وتم حساب كل شئ ولا ننسى ضغط المياه وكذلك الاحمال الحيه التي سوف تتواجد ولكن اتمنى ان تستفيدوا بفكره التسليح وهي شبكه مستمره وعندما تصل الى المسبح تكون ما يسمى ( كرفته ) او ربطه عنق والرسومات توضح ذلك .... واي سؤال انا في الخدمه ..........



مع تحياتي*_


----------



## laive (4 ديسمبر 2009)

صباح الخير 

استاذ هادي بناء على الصور نلاحظ ان كثافة الحديد عالية جدا ؟؟؟

ممكن نتيجة التصاميم ما يهم ..على كل حال مشكور على المجهود المبذول واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## elbosty (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرخيص (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووررررررر اخي


----------



## د.محبس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الله تعالى يوفقك


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على الردود ..........


مع تحياتي


----------



## حسن محمد مبارك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جين في وقتهن


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (16 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mzezo2 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
سؤال 
1- هل الحمام منفذ في أحد الأدوار العلويه
2- هل الحديد كما أري شكل جرافته في أعلى الحائط وأسفل الحائط أيضا 
3- كان يظهر في صورة الشده في الأول شكل أشاير حديد عمود 

دمتم في طاعه


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (21 مارس 2010)

thank you barraka ellahe fika (merci boucoup


----------



## ابوإياس (7 أبريل 2010)

fdhae wrt


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 أبريل 2010)

حبيبي ياهندسة
وحشني من زمان جدا
الله يكرمك


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdyamdb (8 أبريل 2010)

dear colleauge, thank u very much. well done. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (8 أبريل 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــكرا جزيلا


----------



## mbakir88 (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## algos (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا...بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## honey33 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو الجنادين (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## أبو يمن (11 أبريل 2010)

بورك فيك أخي


----------



## أبو العز عادل (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## taha aref (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emaddanial (26 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا .. تقبل مني كل الود*

*جزاك الله خيرا .. تقبل مني كل الود*​


----------



## محمد 977 (26 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر و تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووور على التميز


----------



## Hussam Khader (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## سميرالطحان (2 مايو 2010)




----------



## Aymen (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحكيم كامل (5 مايو 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## صلاح المهندس (5 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## beko19 (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر با باشمهندس و جارى الاطلاع


----------



## جوجة دانية (30 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## oklateali (12 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ومشكوررررررررررررررين


----------



## هيثم محمد على (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## j_karim (13 يوليو 2010)

عمل جيد وجزاك الله خيرا نرجو الإستفاد منك دوما


----------



## فهدالادهم (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح التميمي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه التفاصيل .........


----------



## hamza2010 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وزادك اللة علما


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## phelo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد بوتمره (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيل لهذه المعلومات المهمة


----------



## doha_4all (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.نجلاء (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود.....................


----------



## awas1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى


----------



## aeng (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وزادك الله علما


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمدالجهينى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك - جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك و افادتك لإخوانك


----------



## layth77 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egy.abu hamza (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس هادي
جزاك الله خيرا على تفاصيل التسليح وعندى سؤال هل تمت ازالة الشدة المؤقتة (الفوم ) من تحت ارضيه حمام السباحة.


----------



## soli4u (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*أهلا وسهلا...........*



egy.abu hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس هادي
> جزاك الله خيرا على تفاصيل التسليح وعندى سؤال هل تمت ازالة الشدة المؤقتة (الفوم ) من تحت ارضيه حمام السباحة.



السلام عليكم

اهلا بأستاذنا العزيز حبيبي انت اعرف بعد عن الشده المؤقته ( وين راحت ) هههههه..................



مع تحياتي


----------



## م/أسامة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eyadko (21 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## zabadius (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع والموضوعات الثرية بالمعلومات جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## galal980 (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engawyyy (7 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## moharc2007 (24 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور مهندس هادي ..وسؤالي اذا كام هناك ملاحق خاصة باكواد التصميم تتحدث عن تصميم المسابح،،وما الفرق في التصميم بين الخزانانت والمسابح؟؟


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكــ أستاذي .... ^^.... زادك الله من العلم بسطه ... 

الصور واضحه ومفصله للغايه .....


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Nass (17 أبريل 2014)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (19 مايو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------

